# Silpat & Silicone--safe alternatives?



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

I will never again use teflon, etc products. Okay, so I"m stumped in a few areas.







: I can't find a stainless baking pan (cookie sheet) and am wondering if the silpat pads are safe to use longterm? Safer than teflon?

And, muffin tins...how about those silicone trays? I must admit I bought one and it's lovely. Safe? -er than teflon?

ahhhh so confusing...thanks for your ideas!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Solid silicone is pretty non-reactive. Sure, it's not a material that's been used safely by humans for hundreds of years (like ceramic or glass) but IMO it's safe. I have silicone muffin pans.

I'd like to get good quality SS cookie sheets someday, but for now I have my old destroyed aluminum ones- they were once teflon-coated but accidentally went through the self-clean cycle of my oven- and I use them with parchment paper.

Try checking catering supply houses for the cookie sheets.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

You can find stainless pans here. That's the best selection I've found in one place.

The silicone question was answered fairly thoroughly here.

If you're using parchment paper, then you're already using silicone.

As for silicone vs. teflon, the fact that teflon can flake off into my food is gross in and of itself. Silicone is not a coating (usually), it is the actual material of the pan, so it's not going to be flaking off.


----------



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

I bought stainless steel cookie sheets from that Urban Homemaker website, and like them alot.

But my all time favorite thing is my stoneware baking sheets/pans from Pampered Chef! I have them all







but my most used are the rectangle stone for my cookie sheet, muffin pan, large bar pan for loose things like fries and vegetables, and any of the casserole dishes for making dinner (9x13, 8" square, covered baker).

They are so non-stick and fabulous! Worth every penny!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Awesome! I'm going to buy 2 stainless cookie sheets and suck up the s/h since I'd have to run all over town when we get home on the off chance someone would have them.

And, continue to use my silicone muffin tins. They really are super easy to use.

I use glass for loaf pans so can't imagine a silicone one!

Thanks









---Oh I have pizza stones that I'd like to learn to use. I keep hearing the PC stones are awesome.


----------

